# Question about blocked users



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

If I block a user, and that person then starts a thread, will I ever see it? Will it show up if other people post in it?


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh wow! I just put you on ignore Tas, to see what I could see and none of your posts or new threads that you made this morning showed up at all. I couldn’t see any other posts from anyone in your threads because the whole thread was gone.

Then I couldn’t figure out how to unblock you because I couldn’t see your profile lol. I had to go into my account settings and ‘unignore’ you that way.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for testing it. I suppose I could have tested it as well, but thought they might know the answer.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

That’s ok. I always wanted to know too. You’re welcome. 🙂


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

C.C. says ... said:


> That’s ok. I always wanted to know too. You’re welcome. 🙂


I never knew this either. I’ve never blocked anyone. Far too nosey for that! Okay, and haven’t felt the need personally. Here’s hoping you both see this post 😆


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I never knew this either. I’ve never blocked anyone. Far too nosey for that! Okay, and haven’t felt the need personally. Here’s hoping you both see this post 😆


I see it, I have no one blocked.

There are several people that have reportedly blocked me, which is why I was curious.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> I never knew this either. I’ve never blocked anyone. Far too nosey for that! Okay, and haven’t felt the need personally.


Same. 😋 

It was weird test blocking Tas. He just disappeared off planet Tam.


----------

